# Adblocker: Bild.de sperrt Nutzer von Werbeblockern aus



## David Martin (14. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Adblocker: Bild.de sperrt Nutzer von Werbeblockern aus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Adblocker: Bild.de sperrt Nutzer von Werbeblockern aus


----------



## Khrimm (14. Oktober 2015)

Welch ein Verlust


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2015)

https://noscript.net/ oder ein ähnliches Plugin installieren - die Javascript Abfrage blockieren und schon kann man Bild.de oder eine andere Website die Einschränkungen via cookies/Javascript eingebaut hat wieder schauen mit Adblocker


----------



## Farragut (14. Oktober 2015)

als ich das gestern bei mir gesehen habe, konnte ich nur denken "naja dann eben keine bild mehr".

aber ich kann es schon verstehen, hier bei der PCG ist es ja genau das gleiche schicksal, ohne werbung kein geld, ohne geld keine redakteure.

aber ich als user bin auch nicht mehr bereit mich von werbepopups und flash und mouse-over overlays, auto play videos mit sound und all diese pest, das surfvergnügen versauen zu lassen.


----------



## belakor602 (14. Oktober 2015)

beziehungsweise blockt No-script sowieso einen Großteil der "nervigsten" Ads.  Ich glaube mit Noscript sind zumindest Pop-up Ads nicht mehr drin, und bei kleinem Ads bleibt eine blanke Box. Sieht aber nicht besonders gut aus klar. 

Ich hatte No-script mal eine Zeit lang, weil Ad-blocker nicht alles blockte. Lag aber glaube ich eher an Malware die ich am PC hatte und so den Adblocker umgehen konnte.

Hier auf PCG blockt Adblocker ja auch nicht alles. Oben rechts ist eine kleine Saturn-Werbung. Völlig akzeptable sowas. Adblocker mach ich aber nicht aus bevor PCG nicht aufhört, Pop-up, Sound und Mouseover Ads zu benützen, sorry.


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2015)

Filter für uBlock Origin, funktioniert evtl. auch in anderen Adblockern:


```
http://code.bildstatic.de/*/core.js
```


----------



## Vordack (14. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://noscript.net/ oder ein ähnliches Plugin installieren - die Javascript Abfrage blockieren und schon kann man Bild.de oder eine andere Website die Einschränkungen via cookies/Javascript eingebaut hat wieder schauen mit Adblocker



Hat geklappt  Thx.


----------



## WeeFilly (14. Oktober 2015)

Oh nein, jetzt kann ich ja gar nicht mehr die Bild-Seite aufrufen! So ein Ärger!

Hm. Na gut. Haben sie wohl selber Schuld, wenn sie nun (potentielle) Leser verlieren...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Oktober 2015)

Das ironische ist: selbst wenn ich meinen Adblocker abschalte (und die Seite neu lade) sehe ich immer noch die Aufforderung, meinen Adblocker zu deaktivieren. Wenn man schon in großem Stil seine Leserschaft reduzieren will, sollte man das wenigstens sauber programmieren.


----------



## Odin333 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde es hervorragend dass das Axel-Springer-Imperium auf diese Weise die Funktion von Adblock verbessert. Dafür ist noch nichtmal ein Update nötig.


----------



## Stormelve (14. Oktober 2015)

Die frage ist eher: Warum sollte ich Bild.de überhaupt sehen wollen?  Kann mich hier Gutenmorgen1 nur anschliessen. 

Alles Toll! weiter gehts.


----------



## SDChaos (14. Oktober 2015)

Naja Scheiß drauf.   Macht es mir noch leichter Bild.de nicht aus langeweile anzusurfen. 
Ich hoffe nur andere Seiten ziehen nicht nach.


----------



## Taiwez (14. Oktober 2015)

"500 Reporter berichten für Sie aus aller Welt.." 

Wohl eher "hetzen für Sie aus aller Welt"!


----------



## Loosa (14. Oktober 2015)

Farragut schrieb:


> hier bei der PCG ist es ja genau das gleiche schicksal, ohne werbung kein geld, ohne geld keine redakteure.



Die Werbung finde ich speziell bei PCG fürchterlich aufdringlich. Vor allem die ganzseitigen Popups. *brrr*
Ich blocke hier zwar, aber dafür hab ich die PC Games (Extended) seit bald 15 Jahren im Abo. Ich hoffe das gleicht es etwas aus.


----------



## schmoki (14. Oktober 2015)

Werbung wäre ja in Ordnung, wenn es sich den um "normale"-Werbung handeln würde, was es meistens nicht tut. Die Seiten sind ja meistens voll von Pop-Up Werbung, Sounds in Werbung, Epilepsie-Werbung oder Daten phishing/Gewinnspiel-Werbung.
Gegen normale Werbung von Lebensmitteln, Getränken, normalen Games (f2p Spiel-Werbung oder facebook spiele sind auch meistens nervig) oder seriösen internet-seiten hätte ich nicht mal was.


----------



## TheSinner (14. Oktober 2015)

Juchu!
Dann hoffe ich mal dass Springer konzernweit nachzieht und ich damit endlich nicht mehr unbeabsichtigt auf Websites surfe die von einem Medienverbrecherkartell gehostet werden. Vielen Dank Springer, nicht dass ich mich je auf bild.de herumtrieb aber leider ist diese Seuche sehr breit gefächert und da von mir gerne genau gar nichts an das Pack fließen braucht wäre ich froh um die Ausweitung.

Eine kleine Anekdote aus meinem Berufsleben

Blasierter Anrufer: "Wissen Sie eigentlich mit wem Sie reden? Ich bin Reporter bei der Bild! Bei Ihnen hats wohl zum [übergeordneter Rang] nicht gereicht, hm?"

Meine Wenigkeit "Na - und bei Ihnen wohl nicht zum Journalisten."

Danach Totenstille, Kontakt hängt auf.

Aber das nur am Rande...


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2015)

Farragut schrieb:


> als ich das gestern bei mir gesehen habe, konnte ich nur denken "naja dann eben keine bild mehr".


Wieso tut man sich dieses Menschen verachtende, hetzerische Schmierblatt überhaupt freiwillig an, das regelmäßig wegen Verstoß gegen den Pressekodex (besonders oft wegen "Schutz der Persönlichkeit" und "Sensationsberichterstattung") gerügt wird?

Hier mal ein wenig Hintergrund zu einigen Bild Artikeln:
Presserat rügt Vergewaltiger-Selfie — BILDblog

Und man bedenke, daß in heutiger Zeit in sozialen Netzwerken vielfältige Möglichkeiten zur Verminderung der Lebensqualität von identifizierbaren Personen existieren - seien es jetzt Shitstorms, Handgreiflichkeiten, Schwierigkeiten bei der Jobsuche, nicht mehr zu ertragende Belästigungen am momentanen Wohnort etc - auch wenn man nachweislich nichts Schlimmes gemacht hat.


----------



## belakor602 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiss ja nciht welche Seite das war aber es gibt irgend ne HW-Seite die Werbung nur in so kleine Banner links und Rechts hatte, mit Werbung für HW, PCs, Laptops etc. Das war einfach hervorragend, die Werbung war nicht aufdringlich, und nicht nur das, sogar interessant. Ich hab mir die Werbung sogar angesehen.


----------



## Farragut (14. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso tut man sich dieses Menschen verachtende, hetzerische Schmierblatt überhaupt freiwillig an, das regelmäßig wegen Verstoß gegen den Pressekodex (besonders oft wegen "Schutz der Persönlichkeit" und "Sensationsberichterstattung") gerügt wird?
> 
> Hier mal ein wenig Hintergrund zu einigen Bild Artikeln:
> Presserat rügt Vergewaltiger-Selfie — BILDblog
> ...



ich glaub wie bei vielen ist es eher die langeweile die mich immer mal wieder dahin getrieben hat, aber wie schon gesagt, als ich es gestern gesehen hatte konnte ich nur mit den schultern zucken. es ist nichtmal wert dafür ein weiteres plugin zu installieren 
es ist traurig aber leider nicht unverständlich wieso so ein schundblatt ein so großes publikum anzieht, nichts als propaganda, hetze und nackte titten.
kein verlust für mich. und seitdem axel springer auch transfermarkt übernommen hat, merkt man erst was die wirklich für eine seuche darstellen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (14. Oktober 2015)

Auf der einen Seite stellt Werbung weiterhin die Haupteinnahmequelle der Verlage dar, auf der anderen Seite ist ebene jene Werbung auch das Einfallstor schlechthin für Malware sowie eine generelle Überwachungsmaschinerie. Von nervtötend und einer weiteren Überladung eh schon vollkommen überladener Seiten ganz zu schweigen. CNN.com braucht stand heute fast 300 http requests, bis die ganze Seite geladen ist -- das sind mindestens 250 mehr als ich ertragen möchte. 

Von daher wäre ein bischen Eskalation in diesem Konflikt mal ganz hilfreich, damit dieser Kram mal vernünftig geklärt wird. Entweder die Verlage emanzipieren sich von der Pest der Werbeindustrie, oder die gehen zusammen den Bach runter, natürlich nicht ohne massiven Kollateralschaden. Auf dem Misthaufen entstehen bestimmt noch weitere Konzepte im Stile des Leistungsschutzrechtes bevor endliche Ruhe reinkommt.


----------



## GerBulle (14. Oktober 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Juchu!
> Dann hoffe ich mal dass Springer konzernweit nachzieht und ich damit endlich nicht mehr unbeabsichtigt auf Websites surfe die von einem Medienverbrecherkartell gehostet werden. Vielen Dank Springer, nicht dass ich mich je auf bild.de herumtrieb aber leider ist diese Seuche sehr breit gefächert und da von mir gerne genau gar nichts an das Pack fließen braucht wäre ich froh um die Ausweitung.
> 
> Eine kleine Anekdote aus meinem Berufsleben
> ...



Du bist mein Held. 


BTT: In der Tat ein großer Verlust. xD
Bekommen die nicht eh genug Kohle, schließlich ist doch der Herr Diekmann im "Verein"  Atlantik-Brücke, versteh ich jetzt überhaupt nicht das Ganze... 
Wie war das eigentlich nochmal mit "Pressefreiheit"...? Achja, die BILD ist ja gar keine Zeitung, ich Schelm.


----------



## Kartamus (14. Oktober 2015)

Werbung nervt, also wird sie ausgeblendet. Punkt. Bekomme ich dann auf irgendetwas keinen Zugriff mehr, auch egal, suche ich mir eben eine andere Quelle. In der heutigen Zeit 0 Problemo.


----------



## Evolverx (14. Oktober 2015)

klatsch, tratsch unwarheiten hetze und damit ist auch schon so ziemlich alles aufgezählt was bild so verbreitet. Anders gesagt wenn Bild meint mich aussperren zu müssen weil ich adblock verwende kann ich mich nur bedanken da ich nun sofort sehe wie falsch ich bin wenn ich mich mal dorthin verirren sollte.

Das problem ist das umso aufdringlicher die werbung überall wird desto weniger sind die "Opfer" noch bereit zu tolerieren und so ist es kein wunder das adblock heute so verbreitet ist. 
die Werbung auf websites ist mitlerweile oft so penetrant das man ja schon fast gezwungen wird gegenzusteuern. gegen die Banner am rand habe ich selbst  zb gar nichts aber wenn ich einen artikel lesen möchte hat dort drin werbung die mich stört nichts zu suchen und wenn ich eine website besuchen möchte diese unter den werbepopups aber erstmal suchen muss dann ist das ein no go


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. Oktober 2015)

Für Sport und ein paar witzige Forendiskussionen zu Fußball kann man sich die BILD sogar antun.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso tut man sich dieses Menschen verachtende, hetzerische Schmierblatt überhaupt freiwillig an


Das frag ich mich auch.


----------



## HowdyM (14. Oktober 2015)

B**.de gabs doch eh nur noch eingeschränkt...und jetzt noch weiter eingeschränkt?

Woher nimm sich der Herr D. eigentlich das Recht, zu bestimmen, WAS ich mir ansehe, und WELCHE Software auf meinem Rechner läuft? Aber gsd hab ich mit dem Hetzblatt eh nix mehr am Hut....ich schau lieber auf Bildblog.de^^

Witzig finde ich dann die Einschränkung für Leute mit einem aktiven Abo...da wird es doch hoffentlich Ärger mit den Leuten geben? Und wenn das Internet für b** so teuer ist, warum sind sie dann drin?


----------



## ElReloaded (14. Oktober 2015)

Wunderbar! Da wurde der AdBlocker ja direkt um eine Funktion erweitert! Er blockiert jetzt auch schwachsinnige Online-Zeitungen. Das ist ja allerliebst. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gilion (14. Oktober 2015)

Nun, ich kann damit leben das ich, wenn ich nen Adblocker aktiv habe, die Seite nicht mehr angezeigt bekomme... habe diese ohnehin nie besucht, da ich das Schundblatt sowieso nicht lese.


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Oktober 2015)

Wäre mir vermutlich erst einige Monate später aufgefallen, wenn ich irgendwo mal versehentlich einen Link angeklickt hätte der mich zu dem Schmierblatt führt. Freiwillig tut man sich sowas doch nicht an.


----------



## Vordack (14. Oktober 2015)

HowdyM schrieb:


> Woher nimm sich der Herr D. eigentlich das Recht, zu bestimmen, WAS ich mir ansehe, und WELCHE Software auf meinem Rechner läuft? Aber gsd hab ich mit dem Hetzblatt eh nix mehr am Hut....ich schau lieber auf Bildblog.de^^



Alles andere ma außen vor, aber den Satz kann man doch nicht ernst meine oder? Herr D. ist es Furzegal WAS Du Dir anschaust und WAS Du auf Deinem Rechner installierst, WENN Du aber "seine" Seite sehen willst DANN hast Du seinen Wunsch zu respektieren. So einfach ist das.


----------



## TheClayAllison (14. Oktober 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass die BILD noch existiert  Ich schalte jedenfalls mein Adblocker nur für die Seiten frei wo ich gern unterwegs bin und die ich oft nutze wie PC.GAMES 

Ich war eben auf BILD.de ohne Blocker und finde die Werbung dort nicht so tragisch oder aufdringlich. Man könnte also über seinen Schatten springen und sein Stolz mal für kurze Zeit unterdrücken und den Scheiß einfach deaktivieren, wenn man denn die Seite unbedingt unterstützen möchte und vielleicht nebenbei auf nackte Tatsachen steht... höhö hö... 
Von mir aus bleibt weg dann kann BILD.de schließen und ein anderer Verlag erfindet ein neues Schmierblatt


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich sollte ein persönlicher Ad-Blocker in der Form eines gesunden Menschenverstands völlig ausreichen um die Bild zu ignorieren.

"Wer Bild-Zeitung liest um sich zu informieren, trinkt auch Schnaps, wenn er Durst hat."﻿ Claus von Wagner


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2015)

HowdyM schrieb:


> Woher nimm sich der Herr D. eigentlich das Recht, zu bestimmen, WAS ich mir ansehe, und WELCHE Software auf meinem Rechner läuft?


Woher nimmt sich eigtl. PCG das Recht, zu bestimmen, was ich mir ansehe? Wieso gibt's hier keine Schminktipps, Informationen für Geologen, Anleitungen zur Gartengestaltung, Autovergleiche und Testberichte über Flüchtlingsheime? Wieso kann ich bei Saturn keine Lebensmittel und Gesichtscreme kaufen? Wieso serviert mir der CD Laden meines Vertrauens keine Pizza? Und warum kann ich beim Postboten keine Versicherung abschließen?

Fragen über Fragen ... 

Es gibt kein Recht auf freien Zugang zu allen Inhalten der Welt. Jeder Inhaber kann seine eigenen Zugangsregeln erstellen. Selbst wenn zB McDonalds oder eben bild.de beschlössen, künftig eine Eintrittsgebühr von 5 Euro zu erheben, dürfte das rechtlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2015)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Das problem ist das umso aufdringlicher die werbung überall wird desto weniger sind die "Opfer" noch bereit zu tolerieren und so ist es kein wunder das adblock heute so verbreitet ist.
> die Werbung auf websites ist mitlerweile oft so penetrant das man ja schon fast gezwungen wird gegenzusteuern. gegen die Banner am rand habe ich selbst  zb gar nichts aber wenn ich einen artikel lesen möchte hat dort drin werbung die mich stört nichts zu suchen und wenn ich eine website besuchen möchte diese unter den werbepopups aber erstmal suchen muss dann ist das ein no go


So sieht es aus. Passend dazu:

https://m.facebook.com/651578681569...78681569164/960131107380585/?type=3&source=48

Die leicht abgeänderte Version in den Kommentaren ist auch toll.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Oktober 2015)

Oder ganz lästig ist aktuell auch auf der PCG wenn man mit dem Handy surft. 
Videos spielen einfach so automatisch ab bzw. die Werbung, obwohl man einfach nur einen Artikel lesen möchte.

Wenn man ihn stoppen möchte, öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster. Ab und zu geht dann das Video wieder los nach wenigen Sekunden und man muss wieder drauf tippen wenn man es stoppen möchte... im schlimmsten Fall öffnet sich dann wieder 
ein neues Fenster.

Bei solchen Methoden braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn Werbung nur noch als nervig und penetrant angesehen wird.

Nein wirklich PCG. Diese Werbung auf Handys ist unglaublich nervig und ich habe oft gar keine Lust mehr einen Artikel zu öffnen weil ich die Videos nicht sehen/hören möchte bzw. nicht abstellen kann. ugh


----------



## HotteMc (14. Oktober 2015)

"Dies gilt sowohl für das Unterdrücken von Werbung auf Verlagswebseiten als auch für das Angebot des ‚Whitelisting', bei dem sich Publisher von der Werbeblockade freikaufen können, ein aus Sicht von Axel Springer erpresserisches Vorgehen" ... und demnächst werde ich von RTL und Pro7 verklagt weil ich in der Werbepause umschalte...Argumentieren will gelernt sein.


----------



## Alreech (14. Oktober 2015)

Der Springer Verlag wird nicht der einzige bleiben, der auf diese Art und Weise die Werbeeinnamen sicher will.

Ist auch interessant das die Hersteller der AdBlocker dafür bezahlen lassen das auf bestimmten Seiten keine Werbung geblockt wird... zusätzlich verticken sie vermutlich auch noch userdaten, oder ?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Oktober 2015)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ist auch interessant das die Hersteller der AdBlocker dafür bezahlen lassen das auf bestimmten Seiten keine Werbung geblockt wird... zusätzlich verticken sie vermutlich auch noch userdaten, oder ?



"Die Hersteller der Adblocker"  ist doch sehr verallgemeinernd. Die neuen Besitzer von AdblockPlus machen das. Von weiteren Fällen weiß ich nichts.


----------



## angelan (14. Oktober 2015)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass der Axel Springer Verlag so am Hungertuch nagt. 
Daher ist es gar nicht schlecht, wenn die Macht, die dieser Konzern mit Bild, Welt etc. hat etwas reduziert wird ....


----------



## PsyMagician (14. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich macht ein Besuch auf Blöd.de mit aktiven Werbeblocker ja eeh keinen Sinn. Die Werbung des Springerverlags ist ja das Ziel. Der sog. Journalismus dient, der eigenen Aussage, da nur um Werbung an die Zielgruppen zu transportieren. Ohne Werbung bleiben nur noch stumpfer Text von unterirdischem Niveau. 

Ich hoffe durch diese Aktion reduziert sich die Zahl der verBLÖDeten in diesem Lande. Eigentlich sollte man dem Springer Verlag jegliche journalistische Tätigkeit und Veröffentlichungen jeglicher "Nachrichten" in Form von Zeitungen, Webseiten, etc. verbieten. 

Die sollten sich mal voll und ganz Ihrer Stärken bekennen und offiziell nur noch Märchenbücher schreiben. ^^


----------



## Farragut (14. Oktober 2015)

angelan schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht, dass der Axel Springer Verlag so am Hungertuch nagt.
> Daher ist es gar nicht schlecht, wenn die Macht, die dieser Konzern mit Bild, Welt etc. hat etwas reduziert wird ....



es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dem Konzern und seinen Angestellten, wenn die Manager am ende des Jahres ein Minus in der Abteilung sehen, versuchen sie alles ein Plus wieder drauß zu machen, wenn nötig auch mit Kündigungen und diese betreffen im seltenen Fall die Manager selber. Und die "Macht" dieses Verlages wird nicht durch seine Anzahl der Redakteure definiert, sondern durch die Schafe die alles glauben was sie lesen.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Oktober 2015)

mir Wurst, Bild ist mit und ohne Werbung Müll


----------



## dirkie71 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ob die Bild nun Müll ist oder nicht, steht hier meines Erachtens gar nicht zur Debatte!
  Sie haben einen Schritt gewagt, der sehr mutig ist.
  Wenn andere Seiten nachziehen, gibt es ein Problem.
  Ich persönlich nutze einen Blocker, dass hat aber nur 1 Grund:
  Wenn ich eine Seite an surfe und werde mit Werbung so zu geballert, dass ich von der eigentlichen Seite gar nichts mehr sehe, habe ich den Kaffee auf.
  Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, wo die Seite von Werbung „eingerahmt“ war, damit kann ich sehr gut leben.
  Wenn dann auch diese „Einspieler“, in Bildschirmgröße  aufploppen, ohne erkennbares Schließsymbol, bekomme ich die Krise!!!

  Also liebe Seitenbetreiber:
  Werbung ja aber bitte in Maßen.
  Das wäre genauso, als würde ich euren heimischen Briefkasten so mit Werbung zuschmeißen, dass die „wichtige“ Post gar keinen Platz mehr hat!“


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2015)

dirkie71 schrieb:


> Sie haben einen Schritt gewagt, der sehr mutig ist.
> Wenn andere Seiten nachziehen, gibt es ein Problem.


Bis die Adblocker darauf reagieren. Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit. Und das Wettrüsten geht weiter, die Werbeindustrie hat diesen Krieg eigentlich längst verloren. Sie will es bloss noch nicht wahrhaben. Und sie ist auch selber schuld am Schlamassel, denn die Adblocker wären nie populär geworden, wäre nicht derart übertrieben worden mit aufdringlicher Werbung.
Schade für die werbefinanzierten Inhalteanbieter. Vielleicht hätten die nicht immer die Verantwortung auf die Werber schieben sollen, die ihrerseits immer weniger bezahlen wollten.


----------



## dirkie71 (14. Oktober 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Bis die Adblocker darauf reagieren. Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit. Und das Wettrüsten geht weiter, die Werbeindustrie hat diesen Krieg eigentlich längst verloren. Sie will es bloss noch nicht wahrhaben. Und sie ist auch selber schuld am Schlamassel, denn die Adblocker wären nie populär geworden, wäre nicht derart übertrieben worden mit aufdringlicher Werbung.
> Schade für die werbefinanzierten Inhalteanbieter. Vielleicht hätten die nicht immer die Verantwortung auf die Werber schieben sollen, die ihrerseits immer weniger bezahlen wollten.



Darum geht es ja gar nicht.
Werbung muss doch nichts schlimmes sein.
Dieses Wettrüsten hat nur einen Verlierer: Den Nutzer/Leser.

Von daher meine Bitte:

Weniger ist oft mehr...


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2015)

dirkie71 schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja gar nicht.
> Werbung muss doch nichts schlimmes sein.
> Dieses Wettrüsten hat nur einen Verlierer: Den Nutzer/Leser.
> 
> ...



Darum geht es sehr wohl und ich stimme dir im Prinzip zu, aber der Zug ist leider längst abgefahren. Da müsste schon eine Grossoffensive mit "nur noch erträglicher Werbung" kommen, um daran etwas ändern zu können. Falls überhaupt. Denkst du etwa, dass eine Mehrheit den Adblocker nur auf besonders nervigen Seiten einschaltet? Dafür bin ich selber auch zu bequem.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2015)

Werbung für Seitensprung Seiten und Sexdates hat halt meist agressiven Javascript und co selbst wenn er nur eingebettet ist wie bei Bild.de deshalb hat man Adblock.
Oder Flash werbung die 50% des Bildschirms verdeckt und mit 100% Systemlautstärke losplärrt.


----------



## Farragut (14. Oktober 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Darum geht es sehr wohl und ich stimme dir im Prinzip zu, aber der Zug ist leider längst abgefahren. Da müsste schon eine Grossoffensive mit "nur noch erträglicher Werbung" kommen, um daran etwas ändern zu können. Falls überhaupt. Denkst du etwa, dass eine Mehrheit den Adblocker nur auf besonders nervigen Seiten einschaltet? Dafür bin ich selber auch zu bequem.



ein paar Ausnahmen habe ich schon in meinem drin, RBTV zum beispiel oder TotalBiscuit und diverse andere Youtuber, einfach nur weil ich sie ein bisschen unterstützen will und eben weil mir 30 sekunden werbung nunmal nichts ausmacht, im gegensatz zu dem ganzen anderen schrott den man ohne adblocker sich antun müsste.


----------



## FalconEye (14. Oktober 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Und das Wettrüsten geht weiter



Wer hätte gedacht, dass die BILD mal den nächsten Kalten Krieg startet...oder wer hätte es eigentlich nicht gedacht?


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank, liebe Bild. Endlich habt ihr einen passenden Schutz eingeführt vor:

- schlechtem, reißerischem Journalismus
- erfundenen Geschichten aus dem Märchenland
- Lügen und Hetzerei
- der totalen Verblödung

Ich finde, dass man ihnen dafür einen Preis verleihen sollte, dass sie uns vor sich selbst schützen! So viel Mitmenschlichkeit und Rücksichtsnahme gibt es in der heutigen Zeit nicht oft.


----------



## Aenimus (14. Oktober 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> mir Wurst, Bild ist mit und ohne Werbung Müll



Ganz genau!


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (14. Oktober 2015)

na dann umgehe ich die seite halt mal. bild hat sich so einige leser verkrault.


----------



## Chronik (14. Oktober 2015)

Mal ehrlich wer liest schon BILD!?


----------



## Loosa (14. Oktober 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich wer liest schon BILD!?



Viel, viel zu viele. Und gebildetere Personen angeblich um "ein Bild des einfachen Arbeiters" zu bekommen... *rolleyes*

T-Online habe ich vor Ewigkeiten als Startseite verbannt als die für ihre Nachrichten Bild als Partner nahmen. Hat mich genug geärgert, dass ich ihnen sogar eine böse Mail schickte. 
Ich hab heute mal nachgeschaut ob ich da auch geblockt werde. Kann es sein, dass die wieder eine eigene Redaktion haben? Kein Hinweis mehr auf Bild. Wann haben die das denn geändert?


----------



## sMokieHD (14. Oktober 2015)

Irre ich mich oder bietet Bild.de jetzt mit aktiven AdBlock viel mehr Inhalt auf der Seite als vorher?  Wenn das so ist, werde ich ab jetzt wohl öfter Bild.de besuchen (mit aktiven AdBlock versteht sich)


----------



## Chronik (14. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Viel, viel zu viele. Und gebildetere Personen angeblich um "ein Bild des einfachen Arbeiters" zu bekommen... *rolleyes*



Da brauchen die gebildeten Personen nur RTL einschalten da kommt rund um die Uhr Hartz 4 TV. Naja wer RTL schaut, kann man nur bedauern!


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich wer liest schon BILD!?



Leute die sich informieren wollen über die Terror Eichhörnchen aus den Iran
Die keine Folge von der Bild Sado Maso Schule verpassen wollen
Minderjährige die von Bild wissen wollen wie sie sich gegen ihre Eltern durchsetzen
Die aktuelle Viagra Testberichte lesen wollen

und anderes ^^


----------



## Tek1978 (14. Oktober 2015)

Die  armen, gibt es zuwenig Geld?

Wenn das wenigstens nicht immer so penetrant im Vordergrund wäre im Internet....

Axel Springer SE steuert doch so schon vieles, was man an der Qualität der Informationen erkennt *hüstel*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Publikationen_der_Axel_Springer_SE

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beteiligungen_der_Axel_Springer_SE

Toter am Bodensee gefunden, Bild sprach mit der Leiche bwahahahahah - Was für nen Müll aber da sieht man mal wieder wie leicht die meisten Menschen zufriedenzustellen sind, leider.


----------



## Mav99 (14. Oktober 2015)

Was ich mich bei dieser Meldung eher frage ist: Was hat das mit Spielen zu tun? 

Wollt ihr vielleicht schon mal Reaktionen sammeln wie die Leser hier reagieren könnten wenn ihr ähnliches macht?


----------



## McLorry (14. Oktober 2015)

Für so was ist Adblock doch gemacht, es filter nun einmal mehr den Müll aus dem Netz - weiter so!


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei dieser Meldung eher frage ist: Was hat das mit Spielen zu tun?
> 
> Wollt ihr vielleicht schon mal Reaktionen sammeln wie die Leser hier reagieren könnten wenn ihr ähnliches macht?



PC Games: PC, Konsolen, Fun und Kino
Nachrichten-/Medien-Website


----------



## Mav99 (14. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> PC Games: *PC, Konsolen, Fun und Kino*
> Nachrichten-/Medien-Website



Mit nichts davon hat Bild.de wirklich viel zu tun* und ich kann mich im Moment auch nicht an andere, derart allgemeine, Themen-fremde Beiträge erinnern. Solche Meldungen würde ich dann eben eher bei Heise oder Chip erwarten. (*Computerbild (Spiele) ist bis jetzt nicht betroffen. Lese ich zwar auch nicht freiwillig aber ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut. ) 

Deshalb die Vermutung das hier vor allem Interesse an den Reaktionen besteht.  


Meine Meinung zum Thema: 
Ich verzichte aus mehreren Gründen nicht auf die Filterung von Werbung. Ich verwende zwar nur Ghostery und gegebenenfalls manuelle Maßnahmen, aber das bleibt auch an. 

Ich bin aber durchaus bereit für werbefreie Inhalte zu bezahlen. Voraussetzung: Die Inhalte interessieren mich genug und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt. Bild.de interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Niveaulose Nachrichten findet man anderswo genug. 
Aber auch beispielsweise 4-Players ist mir nicht mal den Minimalbetrag von 4,99 Euro Wert... Sollte man die Site mit Adblocker ohne zu Zahlen nicht mehr nutzen können lösche ich einfach den Bookmark. Fertig. Für PC-Games hingegen würde ich durchaus etwas zahlen...


----------



## Raffnek30000 (14. Oktober 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Oder ganz lästig ist aktuell auch auf der PCG wenn man mit dem Handy surft.
> Videos spielen einfach so automatisch ab bzw. die Werbung, obwohl man einfach nur einen Artikel lesen möchte.
> 
> Wenn man ihn stoppen möchte, öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster. Ab und zu geht dann das Video wieder los nach wenigen Sekunden und man muss wieder drauf tippen wenn man es stoppen möchte... im schlimmsten Fall öffnet sich dann wieder
> ...



Kein Problem Benutzer auf dem Handy einen Werbeblocker.    zum Beispiel Adblock Plus für Firefox   den es auch für Android gibt


----------



## McDrake (14. Oktober 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Oder ganz lästig ist aktuell auch auf der PCG wenn man mit dem Handy surft.
> Videos spielen einfach so automatisch ab bzw. die Werbung, obwohl man einfach nur einen Artikel lesen möchte.
> 
> Wenn man ihn stoppen möchte, öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster. Ab und zu geht dann das Video wieder los nach wenigen Sekunden und man muss wieder drauf tippen wenn man es stoppen möchte... im schlimmsten Fall öffnet sich dann wieder
> ...



PCG existiert bei mir auf dem Handy nur auf Taptalk


----------



## Panth (14. Oktober 2015)

Die Sache mit Adblock ist eigentlich wieder so ein typisches Kapitalismus-Problem. Redakteure müssen von ihrer Arbeit leben können. Bei normaler Werbung auf Web-Sites kein Problem. Dann kommen aber die Firmen und sagen: Ne, dass sind uns aber zu wenig Klicks. Wir machen das bunt, blitzend, ausfahrend, Pop-Up-Mäßig und weiß was ich. Ich mein, wenn ich den Real gehe, springt auch kein Mitarbeiter mit einem Werbeschild vor mein Gesicht und rennt so lange mit bis ich sage: Nein danke. Die User sind nach der dritten Site müde und genervt -> Add-Block. Add-Block wird gebannt -> Und das ganze geht von neuem los, erst normale Werbung, dann nervige -> Add-Block Update usw. . Und hinzu kommt noch die Moral dieser Firmen. Ich war bei einem Praktikum von EA im Marketing und die hatten auf jedem Rechner Add-Block installiert, aber bei den eigenen Medien: geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## Theojin (15. Oktober 2015)

Werbung ist auf der bild Seite vermutlich das Einzige, was nicht dem Wahnsinn der dort arbeitenden "Journalisten" ( hier bitte Dr.Evil Gänsefüßchen vorstellen ) entspringt. Wenn fefe oder bildblog da nicht mal drauf linken, würde ich nie so eine Seite besuchen. So langweilig kann mir gar nicht sein. Ich verliere ja auf der Arbeit schon den Respekt vor Leuten, die sich jeden Tag dieses widerwärtige Schundblatt reinziehen.
Meinetwegen können die auch mit der Sprengung ihres Haupthauses drohen, damit die Leute sich wieder die Werbung auf Bild-Internetauftritten anschauen, dann würde ich denen aber vermutlich eher ein Pfund C4 vorbeibringen  .


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir fing die Nutzung eines Adblockers an, als irgendwelche Fenster dann einfach aufploppten und auch noch Werbung mit lautem Ton kamen. Wenn es einfach nur Werbung am Rand der Seite wäre, ohne das sie wirklich aggressiv nervt oder ohne Ton, dann stört mich so etwas auch nicht.


----------



## batesvsronin (15. Oktober 2015)

gerne auch ganzseitig und das "X" schliesst nicht die Werbung, sondern öffnet ein neues Fenster...


----------



## Triplezer0 (15. Oktober 2015)

Naja, solange es nur bild.de ist 

Nicht gerade eine besuchenswerte Seite


----------



## Tori1 (15. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Werbefaschismus nervt mich langsam total. 

Vielleicht hat agressive Werbung früher einmal das Unterbewusstsein erreicht und man hat dann von zwei Produckten das beworbene gewählt. Aber heute ist das einfach nur noch Reizüberflutung.
Ich bin nicht ausschliesslich gegen Werbung da mich neue Produkte natürlich Grundsätzlich interessieren aber kann man das denn nicht dezent machen ? 

Meine Vater sagte mal: Wenn jemand vorgibt zu deinem besten zu handeln dann lauf... Denke das kann man auch auf Produkte anwenden die einem ins Gesicht geworfen werden.


----------



## HanFred (15. Oktober 2015)

Im Internet kann man halt ganz anders übertreiben als in Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und sogar im Fernsehen. Da kann man Werbung ignorieren, weiter blättern, umschalten... im Internet legt sich die Werbung allerdings oft aufdringlichst _zwischen_ Inhalt und Konsument und das geht einfach viel zu weit.


----------



## TheSIN (15. Oktober 2015)

Da lohnt sich der AD Blocker ja mal.


----------



## Marius1990 (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei mri ist der adblocker nur aktiv weil ich langsames internet habe und es mir so vorkommt, dass die websites mit werbung noch langsamer laufen


----------



## HanFred (15. Oktober 2015)

Heggemann1990 schrieb:


> Bei mri ist der adblocker nur aktiv weil ich langsames internet habe und es mir so vorkommt, dass die websites mit werbung noch langsamer laufen



Das kommt dir nicht nur so vor, es ist selbstverständlich zutreffend und auch nur logisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass da X Abfragen laufen und Werbung von anderen Servern geladen wird.


----------



## Cityboy (15. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Leute die sich informieren wollen über die Terror Eichhörnchen aus den Iran
> Die keine Folge von der Bild Sado Maso Schule verpassen wollen
> Minderjährige die von Bild wissen wollen wie sie sich gegen ihre Eltern durchsetzen
> Die aktuelle Viagra Testberichte lesen wollen
> ...



.. du hast die Ufos und Monster Sichtungen vergessen


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Oktober 2015)

Hat man die Skripte von bild.de blockiert, um auch mit Werbeblocker auf die Seite zu kommen, wird man jetzt auch ausgesperrt.


----------



## HanFred (15. Oktober 2015)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Hat man die Skripte von bild.de blockiert, um auch mit Werbeblocker auf die Seite zu kommen, wird man jetzt auch ausgesperrt.


LOL, sollen sie doch. 

Edit: Hahaha, dafür funktioniert die Seite wieder ohne eigenen Filter und trotz Adblocker.


----------



## bitpower109 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde es sehr nett von BILD.de mir einen Schritt entgegenzukommen, die Seite von ihrer Seite aus zu sperren, sodass ich durch Shortlinks nicht zufällig und ungewollt auf dessen Internetpräsenz gelangen kann. Hat mich nämlich sehr gestört! Weiter so! :o)


----------



## FalloutEffect (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich find es super, dass die Bild endlich eingesehen hat, dass sie uns vor sich selbst schützen muss. Wenn das bei RTL und Co auch noch so wäre


----------

